# Endspurt Top-Spiele beim Cyber Monday: Witcher 2 um 18 Uhr - FIFA 12 um 19:30 Uhr - Starcraft 2 und NfS: The Run um 20:45 Uhr [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Endspurt Top-Spiele beim Cyber Monday: Witcher 2 um 18 Uhr - FIFA 12 um 19:30 Uhr - Starcraft 2 und NfS: The Run um 20:45 Uhr [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Endspurt Top-Spiele beim Cyber Monday: Witcher 2 um 18 Uhr - FIFA 12 um 19:30 Uhr - Starcraft 2 und NfS: The Run um 20:45 Uhr [Anzeige]


----------



## G-Beret (28. November 2011)

Battlefield 3 LE ist im Moment noch für 33Euro erhältlich... falls noch jemand brauch!


----------



## derP4computer (28. November 2011)

> Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für PCPreis:
> EUR 47,00Blitzangebot-Preis:
> EUR 33,97Blitzangebot-Ermäßigung:
> EUR 13,03 (28%)
> ...


Leider


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. November 2011)

G-Beret schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 LE ist im Moment noch für 33Euro erhältlich... falls noch jemand brauch!


 
Nein Danke, da verzichte ich gerne. 
Aber Starcraft 2 habe ich mir zum Sonderpreis von 25,99 eben beim Cyber Monday gekauft. 
Allerdings hatte ich die Hoffnung das es noch etwas biliger sein könnte. Immerhin gab es vor etwar einem halben Jahr schon 2 für 40€ also eigentlich 1 für 20€ und diesen Preis hätte ich auch gerne jetzt gehabt. 
Es kommt ja eher selten vor, das Spiele mit der Zeit teurer werden. In diesem Fall hat sich warten nicht so rentiert.


----------



## Steff456 (28. November 2011)

NFS für unter 30€ und das paar Wochen nach Verkaufsstart. Trotzdem wills keiner haben


----------



## donchill09 (28. November 2011)

verflucht, hab alles verpasst


----------



## potzblitz (29. November 2011)

Werde wohl heute um 18Uhr nochmal bei Skyrim zuschlagen


----------

